# Driving Mexico City to Guadalajara



## scubakevin

Hi All,

First off Happy New Year!

Well next week I have to make a photography trip to Guadalajara for an important wedding and I am thinking about driving from Mexico City to Guadalajara.

I have a GPS in the SUV and all that and checked Google Maps and they suggested taking Mexico 15D from Toluca direct to Guadalajara passing south it seems of Chapala.

Can anyone tell me how the 15D is these days? I have done the Cancun / Playa del Carmen drive several times a year even during one year or two once a month so driving doesn't bother me and with all the gear I am carrying driving makes more sense but.

What about security? Road Conditions? is it really as google says 5 hours 27 minutes (I know not exact science but more or less)?

Weather??? Warm? Cold? Cool? Here in Mexico City its 3 degrees at night and 17 to 20 during the day depending on where you are in the city, in Playa del Carmen where wifey is right now its 14 at night and 25 during the day and she is freezing.

Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## chicois8

When planning a trip I go to this site for the quickest route, KM, and tolls:

:Rutas Punto a Punto


----------



## DebMer

Ooooh, cool link, chicois8! Thank you.


----------



## chicois8

DebMer said:


> Ooooh, cool link, chicois8! Thank you.


Here is another good one, road alert page:

wwwCapufe > Alerta carretera


----------



## scubakevin

Great Link, seems to agree with Google Maps as well and now I have the idea of toll costs as well as gasoline costs. The only question that leaves is obviously 15D road conditions currently and safety along the route.

Regards


----------



## sparks

15D is one of the most used quotas in Mexico and usually in very good shape and safe. Highway 15 runs along the south side of Lake Chapala ... but 15D takes you into Guadalajara


----------



## scubakevin

Thanks Sparks.


----------



## TundraGreen

scubakevin said:


> ... is it really as google says 5 hours 27 minutes (I know not exact science but more or less)?...


The buses take 7 hours non-stop and they travel at a pretty good rate. About an hour and a half of that is getting in and out of the cities on each end. That is Mexico Norte to Nueva Central. Your time will depend on where in the cities you start and stop.


----------



## chicois8

TundraGreen said:


> The buses take 7 hours non-stop and they travel at a pretty good rate. About an hour and a half of that is getting in and out of the cities on each end. That is Mexico Norte to Nueva Central. Your time will depend on where in the cities you start and stop.


The OP is driving, according to ruta a ruta it takes 5 hours 20 min from Mexico City to Guadalajara.......541KM, 324 miles and 728 pesos in tolls..........


----------



## TundraGreen

chicois8 said:


> The OP is driving, according to ruta a ruta it takes 5 hours 20 min from Mexico City to Guadalajara.......541KM, 324 miles and 728 pesos in tolls..........


I understand that he/she was driving. I was just commenting on the time required. The 7 hours it takes on a bus equals the 5-1/2 hour estimate plus the time it actually takes to get into and out of the cities. I have spent over an hour getting into or out of Mexico City. On the Guadalajara end, it can be a half hour going toward Mexico City or more than an hour going out the other direction. Does "ruta a ruta" take that into account. Incidentally, the bus fare on a luxury bus (ETN) is only 685 pesos or half that for seniors.


----------



## tommygn

I have driven that highway many times, it is excellent, smooth, safe and a rather nice trip, have your camera out, the views are amazing.


----------

